# K2 Boots



## Guest (Nov 27, 2007)

So I've yet to order my first pair of boots for the year, and I'm in between two of the boots from the K2 line.
It's come down to the Boa and the T1.
Has anyone ridden either of these? I've tried on the Boas, and plan to try on the T1's soon since one of my friends just got a pair in. Is the inner liner Boa system on the T1 worth the extra cash or should I stick with the smaller more simple Boa?
If it makes any difference I'm going to be riding Flows this year, and I'm 6'4" 185. I plan on doing a little bit of everything this year from some backcountry to starting to explore some park runs.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I loved the T1' I had a little while back, but everyone's foot is different. Try them on and go with what's comfortable to you


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2007)

I would personally go with the T1's, an inner lining Boa system with laces on the outershells will be easier to trouble shoot than a boot that is 100% Boa due to the fact that if the cables snap and you don't have an extra cable and the know how to fix it your [email protected] out of luck. If you do decide to go with the BOA keep this in mind so you don't get cut short. Im not saying the BOA cables snap easily but it has happened and it may be more prevelent with larger riders.


----------

